# This is just too sick, what kinda boat is this?



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

The oddest craft...mmm cataraft maybe? Their lines are what they are and it is pretty cool to watch them get trashed

Дроперы on Vimeo


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Crazy russians! Hell you gotta have a boat that big to be running that insane shit. Looks like class VI to me. Suicide falls should be the name of that nasty drop, not to mention about 10,000 cfs. Makes you want to do a shot of vodka after that! Insane!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

OUCh!, and FUCK ME!!! 

Hard to believe their handrail frames can handle that


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Gremlin said:


> OUCh!, and FUCK ME!!!
> 
> Hard to believe their handrail frames can handle that



Coloradans- Russian subtitles.....


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

We had a discussion going on about that video here:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/russian-rafting-49359.html

A lot of these boats are self made. Not the ones used in the video though. Similar to Aire design where they have a very strong outer shell and a bladder inside. If you look closer, the frame attachment points actually spread along the whole tube instead of d-rings. So the load on the tubes is spread out, instead of 2 or 3 d-ring attachment. I think these boats are made to flex and bend, but not buckle.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Here is the boat that is used in the video:

Êàòàìàðàí Fox-804

I just calculated the price and the whole rig is $2300 US. Not bad of a deal.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It's amazing that those aren't even flat top tubes. Just think what they'd be doing with some of the newer US cat tube designs. It's kind of scary to think about, on one hand it could be safer but I bet they just keep pushing the envelope!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

I got to buy one of these.... they look like wayyyyy tooo much fun!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

It was me, I'd wanna cut down those cross bars and almost have those tubes touching. You know, cause I could.

Most of the Russian gear is hand made; if you haven't seen "a glorious way to die", find it. You'll get a much better sense of what these people are willing to do to run some really awesome whitewater.

These guys running in the US? Yeah, they'd probably sneer at even the Grand Canyon, but I could almost guarantee the rangers at Lee's Ferry would sneer at their gear.

(Imagined conversation at lees ferry)
Ranger to head of Russian group; "OK, lets see your groover"
Leader; "Groover? What is Groover?.....Oh! You mean Babushka! She is there, pretty brunette one with big boobs!"
Ranger to Leader; "!!NO!! How do you store your shit!"
Leader to Ranger; "Store shit? We store shit in these bags; made from tractor tires! Nice, No? See? Holds spare pants, T Shirt, and saw for cutting wood for frames on boats!"
Ranger (getting frustrated) "No! I mean your real shit! Your Poop! You gotta carry it out!"
Leader "?? Wait, you mean we carry our actual shit out? Our GOVNO?"
Ranger (consulting Russian/English dictionary) "Yes! Your GOVNO! you have to carry it all out! Show me how you'll do that!"
Leader; "Sasha! Need something to carry GOVNO!
Sasha; "?? Carry Govno? Where you want to carry Govno! Why you want to carry Govno?"
Leader; "This YOB say we gotta carry Govno! Find something!"
Sasha; ".........how bout we promise not to Govno in canyon? We use corks!"
Leader to ranger; "DA! We won't Govno in canyon, will save it for after trip!"
Ranger to Leader; "No! You gotta have a groover! A way to store your shit!
Leader; "Spaceba! Sasha! Find Goyno container now!"
Sasha; "AH! here is extra tractor tire; we Govno in tire!"
Leader to ranger; "See! We got Groover! Is tractor tire; we Govno in tire!"
Ranger (considering options); "OK. Now, where is your first aid kit?"
Leader; "First aid kit? You mean if someone gets hurt! Is here! (shows ranger a roll of duct tape and some wire).


enough. I'd love to run with these guys. Imagine drinking Vodka in place of beer for 15 days!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Schutzie, that made me lol out loud! Before aluminum, Russian teams used to make frames from pine trees they'd cut down at the river banks. Now there is actually Russian raft manufacturer. 

Last time I went camping in moab with the Russian crew, we had 4 cases of vodka in the trunk when we got pulled over on hwy6. Everyone was under age, except one guy who bought everything. Luckily, the officer didn't ask to look in the trunk. 

The next day after all night partying, I took them mountain biking on the slickrock trail. It was a hilarious freak show! 

Sadly, now I have responsibilities and have to pay the mortgage


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Humor aside, those Siberians in "A glorious way to die" have all my respect. The rivers they run, knowing support is far, far away, using equipment they literally chopped out of the wilderness and dragged out of the dump is the definition of adventure.

If I wasn't an old fart I'd be figuring out how to hit Siberia for a summer.


----------



## boatshredder (Jul 25, 2013)

that looks like a creek'a'raft


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

after seeing the rafting video, this one makes even more sense

DVE Comedy Festival - Bert Kreischer - The Machine - YouTube

THE MACHINE!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Quite possibly the funniest post I've ever read on the Buzz...



Schutzie said:


> (Imagined conversation at lees ferry)
> Ranger to head of Russian group; "OK, lets see your groover"
> Leader; "Groover? What is Groover?.....Oh! You mean Babushka! She is there, pretty brunette one with big boobs!"
> Ranger to Leader; "!!NO!! How do you store your shit!"
> ...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

A group of Russian cat paddlers launched the same day we did. Ranger Dave did the talk to both our groups and would speak earnestly for about five minutes on some topic like rattlesnakes, hypothermia, or some other hazard or issue. The Russian who spoke the best English would then turn to his group and speak Russian for about 10 seconds after which they would all laugh and nod their heads, and then he'd turn back to Dave to continue.

This was more hilarious as it went on through the entire talk and by the end the rest of us who were aware of it had a really hard time keeping our serious faces on for Dave.


----------



## whiteknuckles (Jun 8, 2010)

that is fuckin sick!!


----------

